# Best Ass In WWE History Tourney: Round 1, Match 4: Mickie James vs. Eve Torres



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

There's something wonderfully fleshy about Mickie's bum.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mickie without a doubt. Although that third pic on Eve is extremely hot.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Mickie James


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Mickie James*.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Eve Torres.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Mikey Mouse, I mean, Mickie James! Defo...


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Gotta go with Mickie James on this one. Eve has a nice "total package" look, but Mickie's ass is gonna be in the Finals along with Melina's imo. Too much ass for Eve to handle.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Thickie James, IMO :yum:


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Eve's ass is so toned and perfect doeee


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

I like Eve better than Mickie. But we're just talking about the ass here. So, yeah.


----------



## Edibas (Nov 14, 2009)

Two of my favorite asses, but I gotta go with Mickie here.


----------



## DomoDaDude (Apr 2, 2012)

Mickie and it's not even close.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mickie James easily.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

It's a tough one but Mickie James.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Easy one. Mickie James.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Neither has a great ass but I'll go Mickie.*


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

That's a toughie, let's ask Cena for his views. :cena2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ram Jam said:


> That's a toughie, let's ask Cena for his views. :cena2


I'm guessing Cena has probably rammed his jam inside both of those asses :cena


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

That would be the joke.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Where as Eve's ass is vastly underrated by a large # of posters Mickie's is stil FAR better.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Close one, but I think I will go with Mickie.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Meh, went for Mickie.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Mickie ass puts me in a daze everytime I see it, voted for Mickie!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Eve's ass is defintely the best


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Mickie James.

This tournament up to now is shaping up to be a battle between Stacy Keibler and the chunky ass brigade.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Voted for Eve!


----------



## Wedge10 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickie James. One of the best asses going. This thread needs some of those Mickie gifs!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Thickie by a damn landslide. Probably the GOAT donk in professional wrestling history, and Eve's ass is almost non-existent. I legit ROFL every time she "backs that azz" in the ring, because she hardly has anything to work with back there.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

If it's just ass alone it's gotta be Mickie :ass :yum: :yum: Eve has a nice ass too but she's pretty much a bit better overall..:yum:


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Mickie all the way(Y). 

Not only for the beauty but also for the character and the awesome wrestling ability. 

This pick could not got any easier. 

If I could only vote 10 times but alas.

Also talking about wonder woman shouldn't Cena get a vote also?*


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Mickie by far.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Mickie by a country mile. Eve's ass is just an extension of her legs. No bueno.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol again the uglier girl gets more votes. I swear its an internet thing. Just because the uglier girl more closely reflects the quality of girls you have a chance with doesn't make them better looking in real life.

This is obviously Eve. Not even going to justify it.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Eve.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> lol again the uglier girl gets more votes. I swear its an internet thing. Just because the uglier girl more closely reflects the quality of girls you have a chance with doesn't make them better looking in real life.
> 
> This is obviously Eve. Not even going to justify it.


Bro, read the title. It's not face or anything else. Eve has an average ass.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Eve has no ass what so ever.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve. 









I don't see the appeal with Mickie's ass. Especially here. Seems nonexistant.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Mickie James by far.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Eve.


----------



## Creative C (Dec 25, 2011)

Mickie 4 the Win!!!


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

There is no competition here is there really?


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> lol again the uglier girl gets more votes. I swear its an internet thing. Just because the uglier girl more closely reflects the quality of girls you have a chance with doesn't make them better looking in real life.
> 
> This is obviously Eve. Not even going to justify it.


And just because a woman resembles the vanilla, personality free, supermodel clones in your wank fantasies doesn't mean she's better looking in real life.

I like girls who look different. Not ugly, different.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Mickie's behind is way better. I'm sorry but I honestly think it's MUCH MUCH more prettier!  it's like who's a better wrestler Kurt Angle or Ryback? (Ryback is Eve lol)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Mickie James. FTW.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Both got nice asses but Mickie ass is the best so damn perfect.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Mickie


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

OOHHHH HAVE MECRY!!!!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mickie is just more naturally curvy than Eve


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mickie!!!


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

Mickie is the hottest diva ever easy


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Eve's legs are incredible, but Mickie's ass takes the cake (it's an ass contest, doy).


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Mickie all the way. Probably one of the thickest juiciest asses in wrestling today. cant believe Cena decided to get married rather than tap that ass


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I think you guys need to get some perspective. And here it is...

Click pic to enlarge...


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Mickie James without a doubt.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

These threads always remind me of Billy Gunn's entrance theme. 

Eve Torres is my pick.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Mickie James, easily.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> These threads always remind me of Billy Gunn's entrance theme.
> 
> Eve Torres is my pick.







:agree:



Anyway I voted for Mickie, both are fucking hot but Mickie's ass is better imo.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Mickie James no doubt!


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

Mickie James!


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Mickie James.


----------



## ktarinze (Jun 11, 2012)

this one was tough and i mean really fucking tough but in the end i went with mickie. she is just to thick eve ass is nice but dont got the thickness mickies does


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Mickie James. Mickie Jame's ass makes me wish my computer had smell o vision.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Mickie James

But the greatest ASS in WWE history goes to Naomi:ass


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Eve Torres:


----------



## nature_boy_v (Aug 12, 2010)

mickie james.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> lol again the uglier girl gets more votes. I swear its an internet thing. Just because the uglier girl more closely reflects the quality of girls you have a chance with doesn't make them better looking in real life.
> 
> This is obviously Eve. Not even going to justify it.


First of all. . .don't sit there and pretend like you could get either girl, or that you're different from every other internet slob. You're posting here too and have over 1,000 posts. You're an internet geek too son. And tbh, I think Micke's hotter than Eve regardless. Eve looks too plastic to me. Her face looks manly anyway. Look at her fuckin box jaw dude. fuck that noise.I'll take Mickie's bigger tits and ass any day. And perhaps this is hard for you to understand, but not every guy prefers "supermodel" looking girls. The super thin 0% body fat look isn't sexy to a lot of dudes. That doesn't mean they want lardwagons either. Petite, but with big tits/ass and not anorexic looking. Such as Mickie James.

Secondly, this thread's about which girl has the best ass, not which girl has the best chance of being a supermodel.

Mickie has the better ass. Bigger with still good shape and tone = better. Hence why she's getting 3x as many votes. Maybe you just like Eve's smaller ass better because you have a small penis and girl's with bigger asses make you feel insecure because you worry they won't feel it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Mickie James


----------



## instantdeathsquad (Jun 29, 2003)

SinJackal said:


> First of all. . .don't sit there and pretend like you could get either girl, or that you're different from every other internet slob. You're posting here too and have over 1,000 posts. You're an internet geek too son. And tbh, I think Micke's hotter than Eve regardless. Eve looks too plastic to me. Her face looks manly anyway. Look at her fuckin box jaw dude. fuck that noise.I'll take Mickie's bigger tits and ass any day. And perhaps this is hard for you to understand, but not every guy prefers "supermodel" looking girls. The super thin 0% body fat look isn't sexy to a lot of dudes. That doesn't mean they want lardwagons either. Petite, but with big tits/ass and not anorexic looking. Such as Mickie James.
> 
> Secondly, this thread's about which girl has the best ass, not which girl has the best chance of being a supermodel.
> 
> Mickie has the better ass. Bigger with still good shape and tone = better. Hence why she's getting 3x as many votes. Maybe you just like Eve's smaller ass better because you have a small penis and girl's with bigger asses make you feel insecure because you worry they won't feel it.


OWNED!!!

oh, and i picked Mickie lol


----------



## badmanbigelow (Jun 20, 2012)

I have to go with Mickie.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Mickie is so damn thick.....:ass shiiiiiiiiiiieeeet


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's a losing battle but I'll still vote for Eve!


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Where is Kharma?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

OP could use much better pictures than these.

Mickie James. Eve is fucking hot, but this contest is about ASS.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Mickie may have a larger ass, but in my personal opinion, I'd take a well toned ass over just a big ass. While I love Mickie 1000x more than most other Diva's, for this round I'll go with Eve.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I was hoping for a 3rd choice: Rikishi :troll


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> Mickie may have a larger ass, but in my personal opinion, I'd take a well toned ass over just a big ass. While I love Mickie 1000x more than most other Diva's, for this round I'll go with Eve.


Hey entitled to your opinion and more power ot you for voicing it, but you think Mickie's ass is just big and isn't toned at all?

I mean if you like Eve's better thats fine I have no problem with that and I agree that just being "big" doesn't make it a great ass, I'm just wondering why you think Mickie's is just big and not toned at all.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Cannot turn on my #1 lady. Mickie James is very nice.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think we can call this one in favor of Mickie.


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm glad I'm a chick, if I was a guy every time I heard Mickie I would get a complete boner


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Anark said:


> I think you guys need to get some perspective. And here it is...
> 
> Click pic to enlarge...


:ass


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Anark said:


> I think you guys need to get some perspective. And here it is...
> 
> Click pic to enlarge...


:kane


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mickie obviously.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, @thumbnail pic. :damn


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Strats said:


> I'm glad I'm a chick...


Actually, this brings up a good point. These threads are pretty damn sexist and would certainly alienate heterosexual female posters.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Actually, this brings up a good point. These threads are pretty damn sexist and would certainly alienate heterosexual female posters.


I can't speak for the rest of the hetero females on this forum but threads like these are actually amusing to me. Most of the other threads are someone complaining or whining about the product so it's nice to see a more relaxing pace.


----------



## NoPainNoGain (Jun 23, 2012)

Easily Mickie.....ask Cena


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

I picked Eve just because I think Mickey is disgusting. You ever heard the story about her not washing her panties for a week because she said the guys in school would go crazy over the smell. Yeah.... no! I want my women clean........ And, Layla's got the best ass in wrestling.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

my 1st thought, because i would have to say overall Eve is better but then i looked at the pics and wow Mickie's ass is so much better


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Mickie, but she is lucky that this is an ass contest, Eve has her beat in every other department.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Eve has been packing lately. Those pics in the OP are old.

But Mickie has always had a booty, so I guess she wins this.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Eve Torres ass is perfect.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Mickie James no doubt


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

ALWAYS MICKIE

(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Eve torres. Never liked Mickie.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mickie James DAT ASS! :russo


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Mickie was known for her ass and still is, you'd be blind not to notice it.

Eve has a nice ass, but you cant really notice it unless she's wearing some extremely tight so that it HAS to stand out, or when she's "popping it". I'd be willing to bet if it wasnt for her adding that move when she's wrestling no one would even notice her ass.

Mickie gets my vote.


----------



## Helmsley43 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mickie


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Eve


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Winning is that Mya in your sig. when did she get :ass:datass is she still a singer?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Hell no that's not Mya. Come on son....

She does kind of look like Stephanie McMahon with a slimmer body but thick booty, though.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

my mistake. face looked almost like hers.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Too bad she's got itty bitty titties but I don't give a fuck about tits so much. 

DAT ASS :ass


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Pacmanboi said:


> Eve's ass is so toned and perfect doeee


Problem is, a lot of people, myself included, love da big booty.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

id have to go with eve


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

miss james of course


I mean shes no AJ but who is?


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Mickie FTW.!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

In another landslide victory, Eve's potential booty was not enough to take down the famous ass of one *Mickie James*. She moves on the next round along with *Melina, Torrie Wilson, *and* Christy Hemme*.

Thank you for all who participated. :ass​


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Winning One™ said:


> In another landslide victory, Eve's potential booty was not enough to take down the famous ass of one *Mickie James*. She moves on the next round along with *Melina, Torrie Wilson, *and* Christy Hemme*.
> 
> Thank you for all who participated. :ass​


I must say, the right gals won so far. Nice cornacopa of ass. Whos in the next round?


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mickie. Her ass is just so sexy.




SoupMan Prime said:


> Winning is that Mya in your sig. when did she get :ass:datass is she still a singer?


She's always had that ass, just never really flaunted it back in the day.


----------

